# Looking for a GOOD place to have quad serviced?



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

All

Looking for a good place to have my quad serviced in the Walled lake/Novi area. Im just looking to get the quad (Honda Foreman) ready for ice season tune-up, oil change Id be willing to drive anywhere in the Detroit metro area for good service. I used to take my quad to the Novi Gander but they dont service quads anymore.


Lkn2fish


----------



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

Motorcity powersports on telegraph in bloomfield hills is pretty good.


----------



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

petersen.mark said:


> Motorcity powersports on telegraph in bloomfield hills is pretty good.


Pertersen.Mark


Ok, I know of the place. Do you know if they decent pricing on service? How is there turn-around time?

Thanks

lkn2fish


----------



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

priceing is priceing there about the same as everybody else in the area. best advice is to call up and talk to someone in service dept. they can answer your questions better. 
Just stay away from KW cycle in Utica there useless.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Had mine in for similar service at Motorcity Power Sports about this time last year and turn around was a couple days.


----------

